# Cheapest cities in Algarve?



## Koosalagoopagoop

Hello! My name is Andrew and I am new to this forum. 

I will try to describe the current situation I am in.

Me and my friend, we are both in our mid twenties, have been living in the UK for a prolonged period of time and decided to travel/live in Portugal on the cheap.

We are currently in Faro looking for a flat or 2 rooms (in the region of 350 euros). Originally, we thought to stay in Faro, but now that we have explored the city we probably would like to swap to another city. 

Our main criteria is -
1. Cheap flat/rooms (in the region of 300-350 euros)
2. Availability of organic fruits and veg nearby 
3. A city with sea nearby

Also, how possible is it to find a flat for 300-350 with two rooms?

Furthermore, are there any cities which are cheaper comparing to others in the Algarve?

Ow yes, I forgot to mention that we barely speak Portuguese...

Hope to hear any suggestions.

Obrigado/obrigada


----------



## canoeman

Your looking in the tourist region of Portugal so prices tend to reflect that, not saying there not there, but anything anywhere in Portugal as your 3 will command higher prices especially during holiday season, look inland a bit more and your more likely to be successful.


----------



## JorM

Hi, canoeman is absolutely right, it´s a tourist region so everything tends to be expensive especially on holiday season, i´m in my mid-twenties also and I usually go to Albufeira where my family is originally from, I like the night and has good discos and bars, there´s some places filled with English bars, although the elder population doesn´t speak very good english, but can manage themselves, the younger ones speak english , and is quiet good in the summer, but it´s dead life in the winter, I like "Lagos" very much, bit similar to Albufeira but not so foreign tourists.


----------



## grandwazoo

I'd say the cheapest sea-side places in the Algarve are Faro and Portimao. As for prices, my wife and I rented a 1-bedroom apartment in Alvor (on the coast, between Portimao and Lagos) last year for 350 euros a month (12-month contract). Last time I drove by an apartment in the same building was up for rent, and I guess at much the same price. In general I'd say Portimao is even cheaper than Alvor and is very Portuguese - not a big tourist destination, though there's a decent sized ex-pat population.


----------



## notlongnow

Don't forget the East Algarve either - you will get a simple flat on a year round rent for 350-400 per month in Tavira or Cabanas.


----------



## Waterdog

JorM said:


> Hi, canoeman is absolutely right, it´s a tourist region so everything tends to be expensive especially on holiday season, i´m in my mid-twenties also and I usually go to Albufeira where my family is originally from, I like the night and has good discos and bars, there´s some places filled with English bars, although the elder population doesn´t speak very good english, but can manage themselves, the younger ones speak english , and is quiet good in the summer, but it´s dead life in the winter, I like "Lagos" very much, bit similar to Albufeira but not so foreign tourists.


Whilst superficially similar to Albufeira (beaches, sea, good services etc.), unlike Albufeira, Lagos has no 'Strip' & all that brings but is active throughout the winter.

Cost of living/accommodation? That world is changing so with a bit of digging, it is now possible to find good low-cost housing.

Best of luck in your quest.


----------

